

Go IOC package - kellros
https://github.com/shelakel/go-ioc

======
kellros
Discussion on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/2n6zyj/go_ioc_packag...](http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/2n6zyj/go_ioc_package/)

